# highperformanceonline.com



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i found ^^this^^ link on jgycustoms.com and they have an Incon GTBB3037 for $1600. im just wondering if the Incon BB37 on jgy's web site is the same thing. GTBB3037 has a max output of 600hp but is $50 cheaper. jgy's incon BB37 says it flows up to 480hp. these arent the same thing?


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

If you want a GTBB37 incon Turbo I will sell you one for $1625 shipped to your door. This turbo will support 380-420 WHP. which would be like 440-480 Crank HP.

To answer your question the turbos are all the same but some of us hand pick them out before they get sold. So the best ones stay with me. HighPerformance Online and myself get them.

Andreas Miko


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

here was what my original plan was... im goin on vacation to florida in july. i was just gonna stop by jgy and pick one up cause in all honesty i dont have all that money right now. i just spent almost $1000 on the BBDET long block and tonight i just spent $500 in fuel rail, 72lb injectors, and injector harnesses. so if its possible... u think in july i could work my way down to miami and pick one up? i definitly need it. now its just a matter of makin the money for it and vacation. not possitive on all this but if yers is cheaper... let me know.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

for that much $, u could have a custom mani built and buy a bushing turbo.


----------

